# Rescued a Puch Cavalier, need help with info



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

The yellow frame caught my eye as I drove by on the way out of the neighborhood yesterday morning. I did a double take and hung a u-e to take another look. No D-Diving required :thumbsup: as it was just lying next to the barrel on trash day.

I did some searching and all I could come up with was that it is likely from Austria (A-D)and the Suntour components suggest early eighties or late seventies although the condition of the components is surprisingly good if it is indeed that old.

It is in very good shape for an older bike and was complete except for a saddle.

Frame Puch Cavalier (size unknown) it has a sticker that says "Special 482 Tubing" and the serial # is 5580730. There is also a sticker that says "100 years" on the seat tube just below the top tube. The frame is bright yellow and the bottom half of the fork is chrome.

Crankset: TA triple with two large rings and one that is quite a bit smaller than the other two - 56/47/28.

Wheels: Super Champion - Competition with another sticker that simply says "Gentleman"

Hubs: are stamped "Normandy" (looks to be a high flange model), "France" and "03 75". The skewers say "Maillard" or something like that, the other is a standard chrome Shimano.

Rear D: Suntour Cyclone GT - and the cage is a split affair so it looks like the chain could be removed from it without breaking it 

Front D: Suntour Cyclone

Shifters: Suntour Cyclone

Cassette: 5 cogs, black in color

Brakes: Weinman

Levers: Weinman - Dia-Compe, gum rubber hoods with several holes drilled into lever

Handlebar: Belleri - France

My guess is that is a mid-level bike, but any help identifying the year and/or "level" bike it is would be appreciated.

Regards,
Jeff

I could post pics later if requested.


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

jeffj said:


> My guess is that is a mid-level bike, but any help identifying the year and/or "level" bike it is would be appreciated.


Perhaps, in terms of price, but it could well have been the best performing bike in the Puch lineup, given the components you listed. That Suntour Cyclone stuff probably works a lot better than the Campy stuff on the "higher end" models.

I don't know anything about that tubing. Does it say who makes it? My initial guess is that it is high-tensile steel, but I could be wrong, especially if it is made by Vitus.

Nice wheels! Those Super Champion Gentleman rims will certainly get the job done nicely.

That crank setup is called "half step plus granny" gearing. Basically, The two larger chainrings are set up to alternate gears nicely so that your up and downshifts are equally spaced, and you've got the "granny" ring for climbing walls. I really like this setup, and I think it looks cool, too.

Decent brakes. Decent handlebars. Very nice find, indeed!

The only issues you might run into regard threading. I wonder if any of the threads are "French" (see http://www.sheldonbrown.com/velos.html). Given the Suntour stuff on the bike, however, I would not be at all surprised if everything had standard English threads.

Great project! Enjoy it!

- FBB


----------



## jeffj (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey FBB,

I really appreciate all the background information. I will post some pics soon.

I don't think there's any info on the sticker about who manufactured the tubing.
Also, it has a sticker that indicates it was either purchased or serviced at Town and Country Cycles in Grand Rapids, Michigan.

Regards,
Jeff


----------

